Ask HN: Are you working on a project that's going to change the world? - sharemywin
======
krapp
Oh, no. No, no no. God no. Judging by output, I write function wrappers and
utilities for SDL and pretend that someday a game is going to happen.

I accepted long ago that there is very little chance of anything I work on
having any value for anyone besides myself. But that's fine.

------
deepaksurti
Don't know about the world, but working on a project that will change my life
for sure ;-) and that is also a reasonable goal I think. OMMV.

------
tmaly
That is my hope in regards to people finding healthier food options.

~~~
sharemywin
I saw on sharktank about a company selling bugs for people to eat.

------
FiatLuxDave
Aye, that's the plan.

Of course, those plans don't often work out.

------
twobyfour
Nope. Not at all.

